# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Выбор CMS для интернет-магазина достаточно крупной оптовой конторы

## Kolotov

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане! Передо мной встала легкая только с первого взгялда задача, и я надеюсь вы мне поможете с её решением. Клиент имеет обширный склад, обширен он и по количеству наименований - крупная фирма в своём регионе. Они попросили максимизировать связь с оффлайном (через 1С: Склад). Через какую CMS лучше делать магазин для связи с 1С и вообще, для оптовых компаний что использовать?

----------


## Lal

Ну я думаю что вам стоит присмотреться по ближе к Друпалу, о синхроризации с 1С я к сожалению не слышал, но движок очень гибкий и на нём можно реализовать очень много. Оптовый интернет магазин - без проблем сделаете.

----------


## Урич

вам скорее подойдет TetraMall. Не совсем cms, но по вашим запросам вроде. У них есть и синхроризация с 1С (даже быстрее происходит чем у "родного" битрикса), я с этой сиситемой разок работал, там конечно марока с заполнением полей именно в 1с, габариты проставить, вес..но в целом все. Можете например joomla или opencart использовать вместе с tetramall, вот вам и есть синхронизация с 1С и инет-магазин, а можете просто их платформу усебя на домене разместить и уже работать.

----------


## Kolotov

> вам стоит присмотреться по ближе к Друпалу


с друпалом придется возиться действительно, хотелось бы без этого обойтись. Ну хотя бы в каких-то моментах. 




> вам скорее подойдет TetraMall. Не совсем cms, но по вашим запросам вроде. У них есть и синхроризация с 1С


а синхроризировать склад с TetraMall как? Насколько муторный процесс? И хотелось бы знать сколь безопасна такая система, она ж не родная 1С, а то клиент если вдруг что - ко мне пойдет сначала, и уж явно не в TetraMall, подводить клиента не хочется и уж тем более потерять...

----------


## Урич

> а синхроризировать склад с TetraMall как? Насколько муторный процесс? И хотелось бы знать сколь безопасна такая система, она ж не родная 1С, а то клиент если вдруг что - ко мне пойдет сначала, и уж явно не в TetraMall, подводить клиента не хочется и уж тем более потерять...


Те кому я делал сайт - уже полгода работают, встало все прекрасно, делать даж ничего не пришлось, они только в 1С дозабивали нужные поля. Синхронизацию сделал без проблем, там даже 1С шибко хорошо не надо знать, всё довольно просто настраивается. Работает довольно безопасно через официальный канал, через отдельный аккаунт, которому ты права доступа и задашь, как тебе удобно. В общем, все работает и главное без напрягов, и синхронизация в реальном времени. Я не знаю аналогов, хотя может это просто Я не знаю ) Битрикс хорош, но там надо понимать, чтобы все как надо работало, тогда лучше программера нанять, ну и там синхронизация не в реальном времени, через промежуток времени какой-то.

----------


## Bzz-zz

Ну не знаю, я очень много работал с Битриксом, конечно система специфическая, но сделал на ней уже не один магазин и не один портал, были конечно иногда косяки и зависания, но с 1С синхронизация есть. Всё в норме, да и на скорость синхронизации жаловаться не приходилось - каждые 30 минут данные сопоставляются.

----------


## Kolotov

почитал сейчас о TetraMall, там в режиме реального времени ! синхроризация. Это если и правда так, то для клиента точно будет важным. В принципе можно взять движок простой типа joomla или opencart и предложить им tetramall, их готовую платформу со всеми фишками. Благо до конца недели время есть, кароч надо с ними переговорить, довольно много вопросов, как их застыковть ну и вообще. Надо вообще эту тему с клиентом обсудить, насколько ему это будет интересно.

----------

